# Veil the simple walmart blue/pink veil tail.



## Cyanotoxin

My boss buys the what he feels are the saddest/ugliest bettas from Walmart for the university to teach freshman how to set up a behavioral study and to give the bettas a chance at a home. We give them out to students after the studies are complete. I ended up with the two that no one wanted.

Veil (original, right?) was a last-pick Walmart baby with the common blue body with pink caudal fin coloration. Lived 1.5 years but was lost to a sudden onset of a mystery disease. Loved wedging himself in between lucky bamboo roots and was the calmest of my four boys. The world won't notice it's another what most of you would call "boring" blue veil tail short but my world is a whole lot small all of the sudden.

His brother, also a last-pick "boring" red veil tail from the same Walmart at the same time, doesn't know what to do with the extra space. Through our loss he now gets to be able to reign in his own 10 gallon. I took out the divider after staring at an empty tank half for a few days, but he seems to stay on his original side, only periodically checking out where his brother used to be. Weird.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

It might be you changed part of his envirement all of the sudden or he may need antibiotics.


----------



## Cyanotoxin

What are you even talking about? The dead one or the perfectly healthy one? 
Please don't carelessly suggest antibiotics to people. They are not candy and reckless antibiotic use is what has caused a tremendous problem of resistance in both the fish world and the human world.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I said may need anti biotics or water tempature or diet.


----------



## Cyanotoxin

Right, I forgot to get a water temperature and a diet. I'll just go run out and buy some. 
Really?
The summer break from school has clearly not been kind to you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Actually it has and by temp and diet it might be to low or you are not feeding him meaty food my Betta is a lot healthier than yours in his 10 gallon tank and my females 20 gallon community in the area I live I am know for my knowledge on animals and plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You Nt's lack all logic.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I bet you believe Bettas live in puddles or like small tanks Aspie power!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

There's no reason for this ChoclateBetta. Cyan is just probably stressed from what happened. Just calm down.
Cyan, what were the symptoms? Any odd coloring? Behavior changes? Or did he just die? Might be TB if there aren't any symptoms. I'm so sorry he died. S.I.P. Veil


----------



## Cyanotoxin

@the immature child: But certainly not your grammar and *definitely* not your maturity. 
A simple "I'm sorry for your loss" would have been sufficient. 
I hope you're proud of yourself - you took someone's loss as an opportunity to show off and be the opposite of helpful.

@Lebron: TB is certainly a possibility. He had changed color to a silvery tone when we dealt with some fin rot two months before his death. Other than his shortened fins, which were in the process of regrowing, and his silver color he was perfectly healthy (active, healthy appetite, etc) until he decided not to eat one day and died the next day's night. Very sudden indeed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You are a jerk and every time I offer help you insult me. You are just jealous and for your information I have asperger syndrome so how was i supposed to know I should not give advice I also have trouble with communication.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have asperger syndrome and I am15 so i do have low maturity and trouble with communication. Also every one will admit I am a genius Mentalist.


----------



## Cyanotoxin

Being a genius, you should know that telling someone to get antibiotics, a temperature, get a diet for a dead fish is not helpful.
Being a mentalist, you can go ahead and use your psychic powers to better understand what went wrong in this social interaction.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

A mentalist as in discriminatory towards those with mental conditions. Also I thought the living one was sick also give your fish some flightless fruit flies Betta pellets and freeze dried brine shrimp.


----------



## mursey

ChoclateBetta said:


> You are a jerk and every time I offer help you insult me. You are just jealous and for your information I have asperger syndrome so how was i supposed to know I should not give advice I also have trouble with communication.



Sometimes "help" sounds more like blame and "know-it-all" comments. 

Plus, the deceased betta DID come from Walmart, and WAS one of the ones no one wanted. This person sounds like they took on a pet that was the most underdog in terms of chance of even having a decent immune system and was probably not the easiest betta to keep healthy. A lot of animals, when having had a rough start and neglect in early life & especially when they are growing juveniles simply have a sub-par immune system and we can't really know the results of this fish's early life on his immune system.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

So I adopted a large amount of guppies from my 7th grade science teacher.


----------



## LionCalie

I'm sorry for your loss. Kudos for taking in the fish no one wanted.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Stop siding with him PS I know I am a know it all.


----------



## Sakura8

That's enough, both of you. Consider this a warning to stay on track and stay civil.


----------



## Tazman

Agree.

Anymore bad mouthing other members and posting rude comments will RESULT in disciplinary action which may include the user posting comments being banned either permanently or temporary.

Please remain civil to fellow members particularly as this is the memorial thread. Any more comments like those posted and this thread will be CLOSED.


----------



## twissfish

I'm sorry for your loss. I bet you gave him the best life he'd ever had, and that's what matters. 

You mentioned he turned silvery? You can check out Sakura's sticky on the Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies section on a mystery disease that turns bettas gray and usually results in a sudden death.


----------



## lelei

So sorry for your loss, He was a very pretty fishy~


----------



## Cyanotoxin

twissfish said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I bet you gave him the best life he'd ever had, and that's what matters.
> 
> You mentioned he turned silvery? You can check out Sakura's sticky on the Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies section on a mystery disease that turns bettas gray and usually results in a sudden death.


I saw that thread but this was not it. His color was a uniform shiny silver overlay blended with the original colors. It looked quite ethereal and different from that mystery disease.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sorry I just get angry when people twist my words I also have a bit of bragging problem.


----------



## twissfish

Cyanotoxin said:


> I saw that thread but this was not it. His color was a uniform shiny silver overlay blended with the original colors. It looked quite ethereal and different from that mystery disease.


That's odd. Maybe it was some kind of bacterial infection. I'm not very good at those kind of things. I'm sorry I couldn't help.

He really was a nice fish, though. I like the coloring on his body, and he was a lovely shade of blue.


----------



## Sakura8

Thank you for apologizing, ChoclateBetta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You are welcome.


----------



## cataze

I'm so sorry for your loss. We get so attached to these little guys, whether they're fancy show bettas, or just your average pet store betta. 

I think he was beautiful!


----------



## Cyanotoxin

cataze said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. We get so attached to these little guys, whether they're fancy show bettas, or just your average pet store betta.
> 
> I think he was beautiful!


Well said. I couldn't agree more. Thank you.


----------



## mursey

So true!

My brother in law takes care of a betta that is supposedly their 3 year old daughter's pet. One day he was trying to talk tough saying something like "Whatever, it's just a fish". My sister looked at him with a raised eyebrow and said "You *LOVE* that fish". He looked sheepishly around, then laughed and said "I know. I *DO*!" ha ha ha .. He's a big tough guy in his 40's that shouldn't admit he loves a little blue veiltail named Yeyah by his 3 year old daugher. 

We can't help it!


----------

